# Are my brakes or booster bad?



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey guys just wondering if anyone can help me. About a week ago my brakes just randomly started to feel very week. I could hit my brakes fom about 20-30 mph and they wouldn't grab good at all. I checked all my pads and rotors all are good and only have about 2400 miles on them. I am thinking that it might be my booster. If anyone has any ideas and/or sugestions plz let me know what you all think.

Thanks Matt.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I would bleed your brakes before doing anything else.


----------

